# 2005 SE-R for sale



## ShifuC (Oct 17, 2015)

Hi guys, reluctantly I am deciding to give up my SE-R.

It needs too much love and I have no time to fix it, and it'd take years to do all I want to do. It needs much love, starting with some engine mounts.
A list of issues:
1) needs new bumper
2) needs paint job
3) needs interior work
4) needs new oil pressure sensor (all others work)
5) needs a new glove box or some type of fix
6) needs new wiper fluid container (holds more than half, though)
7) needs new floormats (older ones have stains) 
8) needs new backseat
9) needs new OEM side mirrors (had aftermarkets on but a guy tried to steal them and one is loose) I have one of the originals.

Also the car does NOT have the original rims, it did not have them when I got it.
It has 2 nicks in the windshield, but not spreading, they were fixed by a pro

All A/C and heat works. There are no issues with the engine, which itself I was able to maintain. Has 155k, almost 100k are interstate miles
It's a 5 speed auto transmission that also works well, no issues.
Also has slotted rotors that are in fine condition.
Just replaced the bearings on one side. 

The car does need a lot of TLC, and that's why I cannot be the one to do it. I run a company and have a family now, and I just let the last 2 years of tough driving all over KY get to the car. But the engine and tranny have way more life in them, and the electronics are good - never ever an issue there. 

I would entertain any offer, but if too low then I just fix it up slowly.

If you are interested, since I'm not on this forum please just call me 619-408-6120, I'll be glad to text pics. The car is in the garage.

I'm aware someone may want it just for the parts, but I'm not going to fight it. Sadly my SE-R enthusiasm has waned... I blame fatherhood and being a business owner. :/

My email, also is [email protected]

I hope to hear from someone. I figure this would be a good car for someone to get, fix up, and in a short time make it a winner again.


----------

